# Goredale Scar Campsite



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I saw this campsite on One Man and his Campervan the other night and I think it looks like just the type of site we like - off the beaten track with nice walks nearby.
I'd never heard of it before so googled it and it's near Skipton - anyone stayed at this site?


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Oh Moraig, what are you trying to do to me? Such a wonderful area. I am now green with envy. The very thought of it... :roll: 

Goredale Scar is a gorge, possible the result of a collapsed cave system. It's in the heart of the beautiful Yorkshire Dales, about 10 miles from Skipton.

But also to be mentioned in the same breath are

Malham, Malham Cove and Malham Tarn
Janet's Foss
Skipton
Grassington
Inglebrough and Ingleton
etc :wink: 

This is real walking country, waterproofs, windproofs, boots, sticks, food and drink, all being essential as the weather can change so quickly, just like Scotland. :roll: 

You've seen the Google view of the campsite... did you read the word BASIC? It's a field but for the likes of us it would be fine. I would make sure I had my bread basket bases with me though!!

If you decide to try the area, you will not be disappointed. You'd find one or two of the roads a bit narrow so you'd need to be ready and able to cope. During school terms, it's a popular venue for school parties who are studying geography or history. There is evidence of ancient dwellings, strip farming... A camera is essential.  

Stay well.


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I wouldn't call it off the beaten track really, its a massive tourist trap and the footpath to Gordale Scar to climb up the waterfall goes straight through the campsite.

There is a constant stream of people through the site.

Google Map


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Gods country! This is where I was dragged up. Everythings propper here.

Propper weather
Propper beer
Propper walking
Propper cycling
Propper pub grub
Propper scenery
Propper caving
Propper potholing
Propper climbing
Propper chippies
Propper cavers cafes
Propper pork pies


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

I google earthed the site when I saw it on the prog and might be tempted to pop in on our way back from Scotland at easter.
Chris


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We came back from a great CL outside Howarth ( TopField at Flappit Springs) yesterday. owners are motorhomers whom we met last year in France. They had also seen the program which featured Goredale scar. We all took a run out in their car for a look. 
Looks good, single track road, vey twisty and few passing places, but awesome. Great walking or chillout area.
Sure it must look even more picturesque today as it is snowing there now.
Sue


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

We have stayed there, we got snowed in, its tight for a 25' Motorhome, use the bottom gate.

I have some photos will post them if I can find them.

Very good walking area, we walked there over the tops from CC Wharfedale Grassington last year around 12 miles.

It needs to have been dry weather for a while, NO hardstanding and as said BASIC

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

We stopped at a CL near Malham a couple of years ago - Hurries Farm, Otterburn. Look under Skipton in the CC book. Its a working mixed farm with sheep, cattle and Rheas!! The site is level with hardstandings and ehu. TV non exsistent, so plenty of good books needed. In fact there is quite a good library in the loo attached to the house! Very nice beef and Rhea burgers for sale.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Ah yes. Forgot to mention

Propper rhea burgers


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Beautiful area in gods own county  never stayed up there but worked around that area in the past , i also have friends who live that way . We used to go a lot when kids were younger it's not far for us well worth visiting. Suedew i see you have met Freddie and Pat then, they used to be neighbours of mine , lovely people. Hope you enjoyed Haworth we have just walked home through the village weather is awful today wet snow and heavy mist also.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

We stumbled upon Malham over 30 years ago, but could never remember where it was 
So thanks for the memory jog, it is on my list of places to visit this year   

Alan H


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

hi dhutchy, just shows what the weathers like up here, we`re 20minutes north of you towards the dales, no snow, no mist, no rain, I`ve been working outside all day and its quite mild, but I can see the snow ontop of Bouldsworth, tony


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Ay up Tony i know what you mean about how it can change, in my football days we had a game called off with snow so we traveled about four miles to watch local rivals it was dry no snow and pitch was perfect total opposite of here .I see your in lancs are you Colne , Barlick area :?:


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Foulridge, where they dont know if its Yorkshire or Lancashire!


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Bandit country :wink: :lol: but nice


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

No bandits here but plenty of tarmacers up the road in colne, anyway I thought you had the bandit operating the carpark at haworth.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Spot on two clamped walking past tonight, locals hate them as well.Sorry seem to have hijacked this thread so back to Goredale Scar, one thing to think about on roads out there, i was out there recently in my works van (ducato) and was nearly run off the road by a lorry probably going to one of the farms he was fair travelling ,just like Devon/ Cornwall take it steady.Somebody mentioned Ingleton and i would also recommend there, the Ingleton waterfalls walk is lovely also Hawes to the railway viaduct.


----------



## camperman101 (Oct 8, 2006)

hi 

this was one of the first sites we stayed on after we bought our first m/home
we had a fab weekend in an idyllic setting - the sun was out the sky was blue etc !!!
kids played in the stream , we allwalked up the path that goes right through the middle of the site up to gordale scar 
Malham equally a good walk , with good pub as a watering hole !!

as mentioned in previous emial - can be a bit hair-raising getting down to site on single track road with passing areas and then very steep hill down into site - i told wife we wouldnt get back out again unless she walked all the way back up and stopped any traffic coming down !!!!!!!!!!!!!! which she did .ha ha 

we also had to access site via bottom gate - farmer that owned site told us he hadnt opened it for some time - site predominantly full of tents 

it really was a heavenly location - well worth a visit ( if the suns out then even better )


----------

